# Best Unclogging Solution



## TxBuilder (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a pipe where the trap is cemented it. It's the washing machine pipe as well so it's really clogged. A sank did nothing. We used acid and that worked for awhile but not with a small kid in the house I'm not sure I want to reak the place up again with acid.

Any other good chemical solutions for unclogging a really nasty pipe that won't be so toxic in the air?


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 29, 2008)

A snake did nuthin, hmmm
Try a better snake, those home cheapos don't do the job all the time. They are not usually big enough, and the blockage is out of reach. Don't do the acid with plastic pipe, not to good for the pipe. 
You need to get a better, longer snake or call in the plumber.
Even if you have roots, the snake will work the best, then dump salt down there once and a while to kill em off for long term.


----------



## majakdragon (Aug 29, 2008)

The discharge from washing machines contains lots of lint. When using a snake, it is possible to go through the clog and it reseals when withdrawn. I am a big fan of enzyme drain cleaners. I use Draincare by Zep. castic cleaners eat a small hole and then exit down the pipe, leaving a partial clog to start blockages again. Enzyme cleaners cling to and "eat" organic clogs. Safe for all plumbing systems including septics. It takes a bit loner than caustics but works much better. I use it at night before going to bed. Availale at Home Centers and hardware stores. About $10 for a 20 use jug. Follow the lable directions.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello Tx:
I have to go along with Majakdragon on this one, for the protection of the pipes and the kids. A snake is almost always viable, except in some traps; they just don't want to make the turn.
I also agree with 'D' on the use of salt at 1 month intervals. I like to use the salt pellets you would buy for a water softener; they get trapped in roots and lay there disolving over a long period of time while continuing to kill the roots. You can stand out in the yard and wonder along with your neighbor, why his tree seems to be dying.
Speaking of roots; I find that bermuda grass is a villian in the sewer business. It can go 5' or more deep, just to get your sewer.
Glenn


----------

